# Does this sound like a scam to you?



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Hi all,

I've got a friend who has been encouraged to invest with a trader that has about a 90% win rate (first red flag). He has sent me a screenshot (2nd red flag) of some of this traders trades and apparently the broker is BSB-Global (3rd red flag).

Now, I've looked through these trades on my brokers charts, and on forexfactory's charts, but I can't find the moves for the entry/exit of the trades for the big wins (didn't check the other trades). I mean moves of 10 pips or more in less then a few seconds should be easy to see, even if the times are off due to different timezones. I was hoping that others can verify that this is a scam for me so that I could refer him to this thread.

I've found the following about BSB-Global, doesn't look good.

https://theforexreview.com/2020/08/1...global-review/

https://www.fca.org.uk/news/warnings...rtners-limited

https://www.scamdoc.com/view/272647

And here is the screenshot that my friend was sent













Post 517
Cleanup
Quote
  Oct 17, 1:23am (7 hr ago)


----------



## Belli (17 October 2020)

I'm guessing you already know.  However, just one link for possible confirmation - which may also be a scam for all I know.






						⭐ BSB Global Review • Got Scammed? Get Your Money Back!
					

Scammed by BSB Global? ✅ Get Your Money Back From Trading Scams ✅ Free Consultation 📞 Livechat 24/7 ✅ High Recovery Success Rate




					scamrecovery.net


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Belli said:


> I'm guessing you already know.  However, just one link for possible confirmation - which may also be a scam for all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah saw that one, but thanks. What I'm really looking for is someone to confirm that those trades on the screenshot are fake. I mean 2 and 3 seconds to make moves of over 10 pips in a week with no 1 min candles that even spike that much (that I could find).


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 October 2020)

pcj821 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a friend who has been encouraged to invest with a trader that has about a 90% win rate (first red flag). He has sent me a screenshot (2nd red flag) of some of this traders trades and apparently the broker is BSB-Global (3rd red flag).
> 
> ...












						Three Ways To Verify Your FX Trading Performance - Jarratt Davis
					

In this article we will look at how you can prove your trading performance.This will help you to find professional investors.




					www.jarratt.blog
				





			https://www.verifymytrade.com/userguide/
		


3rd party verifying


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> Three Ways To Verify Your FX Trading Performance - Jarratt Davis
> 
> 
> In this article we will look at how you can prove your trading performance.This will help you to find professional investors.
> ...




Don't happen to know how to sign up to the service do you? the single trade check would be useful, but I can't see any signup page or button on their website.

EDIT: all good ignore what I asked. Found signup through search engine.


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> Three Ways To Verify Your FX Trading Performance - Jarratt Davis
> 
> 
> In this article we will look at how you can prove your trading performance.This will help you to find professional investors.
> ...




I'm still having trouble with that website you mentioned. their contact form doesn't work and the verification email has never arrived. Does anyone here have an account with these guys? perhaps the site is no longer operational.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 October 2020)

pcj821 said:


> I've got a friend who has been encouraged to invest with a trader



In Australia, unless the encouraging person is suitably financially licenced by ASIC, they are engaging in fraudulent criminal activity.


I would encourage people to not fall for "fly by night" schemes and scams....

Red flags, alarm bells....
If it smells like a rat...


----------



## Sdajii (17 October 2020)

I was 95% sure after reading the thread title and before clicking on the thread. 99.99% by the time I'd read through your first 50 words.

Nothing in this world is 100%, but this is close enough.


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Sdajii said:


> I was 95% sure after reading the thread title and before clicking on the thread. 99.99% by the time I'd read through your first 50 words.
> 
> Nothing in this world is 100%, but this is close enough.




Thanks for the input. And that screenshot, I'm not crazy right, those trades are complete crap?


----------



## macca (17 October 2020)

90% win rate ? That makes them the worlds best trader, 

If I could do that I would be flying around the world in my private Lear jet

I would be sitting back in luxury on my private island, making movies, having fun, 

I sure as hell would not be putting it out there for everyone else to knock off my entry prices or hit my closing prices to trigger my stops


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

macca said:


> 90% win rate ? That makes them the worlds best trader,
> 
> If I could do that I would be flying around the world in my private Lear jet
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Country Lad (17 October 2020)

pcj821 said:


> Thanks for the input. And that screenshot, I'm not crazy right, those trades are complete crap?




You know the adage, if it looks like duck, sounds like a duck and waddles like a duck............oops, can't say that here seeing there is a duck in our midst.


----------



## Sdajii (17 October 2020)

pcj821 said:


> Thanks for the input. And that screenshot, I'm not crazy right, those trades are complete crap?




The whole thing is complete crap. Don't give it too much thought space unless you're going to report them or something similar.


----------



## Craglet (17 October 2020)

Well, thanks for the input. I'll refer my friend to this thread.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 October 2020)

pcj821 said:


> Well, thanks for the input. I'll refer my friend to this thread.




looks like a cherry-picked set from a bot print

what you need to see are results from several phases of trade but you still need to have them go thru a 3rd party verify


----------



## Value Collector (16 December 2021)

Check out this, I can’t believe people fall for this.


----------



## basilio (17 December 2021)

Value Collector said:


> Check out this, I can’t believe people fall for this.




I'm sold ! Sign me up. Take my money.

This clearly has to be on the level.  I mean if it was a fraud surely You Tube would take it down and the police/Fraud squad would be knocking on his door.


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

Report to ASIC.






						How to complain  | ASIC
					






					asic.gov.au


----------

